# Undercoating for your truck?



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Anybody use undercoating for your plow trucks? If so, how well does it hold up against the salt?? ussmileyflag


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

If it chips or flakes it traps the salt against the frame


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Basically saying if I use the undercoating it will increase how much salt my truck takes??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep it sprayed down with FF.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

grandview;1408548 said:


> Keep it sprayed down with FF.


Where does one go in aquiring Fluid Film?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Head over to the FF forum here and ask Dano for a free sample.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey there GV how much do you think someone would need to do one truck a few times a season.......I got my free sample a few years back and it was tiny, like I maybe got thi coat onto the meyer 9footer before we were empty.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At least 4 cans,but your better off buying by the gallon and use a spray gun.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I saw it in a Gemplers catalog by the 1 or 5 gallon.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

We use Dominion 'Sure Seal rust proofing in 5 gal pails, Dont use the rubberized compound cuz if it starts to peel it will form a pocket for salt and crap to reside in and you defeat the purpose. Any rustproofing compound will work to slow down the eventual trip to the boneyard. Mudflaps are a great idea to prevent salt and sand blasting away at parts. However there a parts that you will never be able to get under control. We replaced a U joint in the front axle of a 08 dodge, surprised at all the crap built up in a few short years when we got to the point to take the hubs off.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1408549 said:


> Where does one go in aquiring Fluid Film?


I purchased my FF Undercoat kit on either ebay or amazon. 1 gal., 1 spray can with tube attachment, cheap undercoat gun and 2 screw on containers.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

At the time I got mine back in the Fall,Fluid Film King on Ebay was the cheapest on both cans and in bulk forms.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

BOSS LAWN;1408549 said:


> Where does one go in aquiring Fluid Film?


Try scharbers in Rogers.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Undercoat just seals the moister in to help rust faster, I would try FF or Linseed oil or the likes.


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

I've undercoated all of my vehicles. If it's done right, it'll prevent and/ or delay the rust from forming...especially under typical problem areas like the underside of doors and cabs, tailgate, bumpers. I just had it done on a 2005 GMC that I recently purchased a few months ago.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My 007 has some serious rust underneith it. The tranny and fuel lines and edges corners of the frame. It was undercoated when I bought it 4 years ago. This spring if I can find the time I going to do some major conditioning to remove rust and spent undercoating and paint some things with good mask required substances.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Unless undercoating is done before the first mile is put on, I find it to be useless. The best thing I've found is also the most time consuming. Get under that thing with a wire wheel, strip all the crud and rust off. Then take a good rust proofing or eliminating paint and give it a couple good coats. It takes forever but it looks good and it works. After that, dont let it get to the point of no return, it needs to be done every few years, but I've never had a truck frame rust out.


----------



## alittle1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rust is a coating!

Got my new 2011 Silverado 3500HD and had it sprayed with bedliner under the fenders and box.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I gotta agree with Blizzardbeater, I've always heard and seen that undercoating has to be done when the metal is still brand new, otherwise you're just trapping the rust in there where it's going to work while you can't see it. Maybe a super clean used truck, but in N.E. all bare metal has surface rust, before it gets unloaded off the carrier at the dealer ship. I had an old Scout that rotted away up to the doorhandles, but the Ziebart sticker on the wing window was intact.
My friend oils all his vehicles, so I thought I'd try that. Took me a long time to find something that would deliver the oil. Pesticide sprayer didn't work, pump squirter bottle attachement wouldn't work, finally hit on the idea of using my cheapy walmart sandblaster. Just stuff the hose in a gallon jug of waste oil, and it sprays out a nice fine spray that gets in everywhere. Waste oil is free, and I used to always have a few gallons of diesel oil laying around, the black of the diesel makes it look nice underneath too. One time I had my box off so what I did was mix half oil with some old black POR-15 I had laying around. Came out nice and I'm sure it added some years to the life of the truck. Frame and floors was still in excellent shape, but the crossmembers still rotted out. Now I know to get up in there better.
Some of the oil soaks in the metal, but it does wear/wash off, so it should be done a couple times or more a year. Only a 10 or 15 minute job though. I do it in the fall before it gets a dose of salt on it. Get a couple refrigerator boxes or hood boxes from a body shop, park on them and let it drip dry after, then throw the cardboard in the burnpile or dumpster.

Just an option to consider


----------

